# I like Tips because I care about People



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

See a lot of people just care about what's in it for them. But when someone tips me, I'm not happy for myself. I'm happy for that person. I know that person has done a good deed. And it gives me a little bit of faith in humanity. It reminds me that some people are still good people. So I don't want the tips for myself. I want it because I feel good for them. That's how you have to look at it.

When people are being cheap, they are only cheating themselves. I mean when you have to beg your driver for a favor, like a stop, and you don't tip your driver, how do you look at yourself in the mirror? When you do things like that shamelessly, you are hurting yourself. You'll never have any trustworthy friends if you go through life just trying to take advantage of people. You'll never live an enriched or fulfilling life.

When I tip my server, I feel so very honored. I know I have done a good deed. I know I have paid it forward and have done my part. And that's why I always say I couldn't be more proud of myself for my high standards of ethics and morals.

When I go back and look at my Driving history for Lyft or Postmates, I go back and look at who is tipping. Is a 2 dollar tip really going to make me rich? No, but I feel so good for that person because I know that that person has a heart and is willing to not cheat themselves. That person has the power to change the world. I don't just think about myself. I think about them, I think about you. It's not just me, it's them, it's you, the community, it's the world.

When I hear about a driver who doesn't accept a tip, I can't help but feel how that person couldn't be any more selfish. He's only thinking of himself, but not others.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Add another post to be merged...


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I like tips because I care about dead presidents, I like to keep them in my wallet


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> See a lot of people just care about what's in it for them. But when someone tips me, I'm not happy for myself. I'm happy for that person. I know that person has done a good deed. And it gives me a little bit of faith in humanity. It reminds me that some people are still good people. So I don't want the tips for myself. I want it because I feel good for them. That's how you have to look at it.
> 
> When people are being cheap, they are only cheating themselves. I mean when you have to beg your driver for a favor, like a stop, and you don't tip your driver, how do you look at yourself in the mirror? When you do things like that shamelessly, you are hurting yourself. You'll never have any trustworthy friends if you go through life just trying to take advantage of people. You'll never live an enriched or fulfilling life.
> 
> ...


So selfless. The Eleanor Roosevelt of this board!


----------

